# How big a blade should I get?



## sra61 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm new here, and it looks like a good place to get some good information. I have an 08 Polaris 800 Sportsman that I bought last year. It came with a Glacier II plow. I also found a set of the original Tatou tracks that I put on. I was able to plow with the setup as is last winter, I just couldn't angle the blade which was kind of a pain, but I made it work. I looked around quite a bit and decided on an Eagle Gen II Plow mount and push tubes that are extended for the tracks. This system seems way stouter than the Glacier setup. My question is, should I go with a 60" blade or a shorter blade, and would I be better off with the country style blade than a straight blade? I mainly plow a fairly short driveway, but also have to keep a fairly sizable area semi-clear for access with a trailer and a 1200lb. hay bail for horses. I'm leaning toward the 60" Country style blade, but would like opinions before I order.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cyber36 (Jan 29, 2010)

That is an excellent choice for your machine...........


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

60" is the smallest I would go, I would go straight blade if its a small drive way, the county blade are really only good for long straight driveway.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

My07Brute;1295828 said:


> 60" is the smallest I would go, I would go straight blade if its a small drive way, the county blade are really only good for long straight driveway.


for your set up,

what he said

is all I'm sayin


----------

